# How do I replace the shift knob on my 1998 Sentra?



## Rahavin (Nov 15, 2004)

I have looked at my shift knob and cannot figure out how to remove it and replace it with another one. Does anyone know how to do this?
Also, were can I order a passenger side mirror?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Is your car automatic or manual?

You can get a mirror at the dealership or junkyard.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i was wondering this same thing, i have an auto.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

there should be two screws on the bottom, facing the radio and cup holder. Those two screws should come off, and by theory u should be able to pull that stock knob off. Tell if work.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

If it's a manual...just twist it off, don't be a puss.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

Shawn said:


> If it's a manual...just twist it off, don't be a puss.


trying to take my shift knob of was shitty... i did the "just twist" thing and that didnt seem to work ... the threading was stripped so i just ended up cutting it off


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Its pretty much like Roman said, except, if its auto, you can't really twist it off due to the cable link. I attempted to remove mine and realized that you may have to take apart the center console completely just to loosen the cable or else you may end up snapping it (I don't know about the rest but mine seems very frail). I'm going to try again in the morning and if I succeed, I'll write up how I did it. I just really don't feel like taking the whole console apart cause there are a couple of scews I hafta get at and, being as tall as I am (6'3) , laying halfway on the floor and half out the car isn't exactly comfortable .

Also, you want to be careful with the OD switch cause the spring inside bends easy as heck and its a pain to align.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> trying to take my shift knob of was shitty... i did the "just twist" thing and that didnt seem to work ... the threading was stripped so i just ended up cutting it off


we dont have threads ours are clued on


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Its pretty much like Roman said, except, if its auto, you can't really twist it off due to the cable link. I attempted to remove mine and realized that you may have to take apart the center console completely just to loosen the cable or else you may end up snapping it (I don't know about the rest but mine seems very frail). I'm going to try again in the morning and if I succeed, I'll write up how I did it. I just really don't feel like taking the whole console apart cause there are a couple of scews I hafta get at and, being as tall as I am (6'3) , laying halfway on the floor and half out the car isn't exactly comfortable .
> 
> Also, you want to be careful with the OD switch cause the spring inside bends easy as heck and its a pain to align.


this is by far the easiest thing in the world but you will have to cut the 2 wires for the over drive switch just take the 2 screws off and it pulls right up no twising and the button for the od does not come out its stationary but for the thumb button it just falls out and its easy to realign


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> this is by far the easiest thing in the world but you will have to cut the 2 wires for the over drive switch just take the 2 screws off and it pulls right up no twising and the button for the od does not come out its stationary but for the thumb button it just falls out and its easy to realign



then what? just rewire the od wires to the new shift knobs od button? (sorry if its a dumb question i just got done studying for my statistics exam and my brain is fried)


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> then what? just rewire the od wires to the new shift knobs od button? (sorry if its a dumb question i just got done studying for my statistics exam and my brain is fried)


i dont think new shift nobs would have the od button but just any simple switch that when you click it one way the 2 wires make a connection all it is ..is a power wire thats ben split to each side of a switch so theres nothin to it


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well the one i was gunna get does have the od button but hey whatever works.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> well the one i was gunna get does have the od button but hey whatever works.


Sorry about the delay. I didn't get mine on and actually just gave up 

Skoodles: there are a couple of shiftnobs with the OD switch on them (its on top) and cutting the wires would only make it more difficult to reconnect unless you spliced with another wire. And I did make a mistake, it wasn't the OD switch that had a spring, but the thumb button (thanks for correcting).

Your way does sound easier but I don't feel like getting another switch just for the OD system- that's more cutting into the car and I've already screwed up once installing a different switch  Doesn't look pretty


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> there are a couple of shiftnobs with the OD switch on them (its on top) and cutting the wires would only make it more difficult to reconnect unless you spliced with another wire.


thats not an od button its a shift lock. i have only seen on with an od button and that was the pilot with the fake chrome and cf, looks like crap. if you just cut the od wires and put in a new toggle switch any where that wont be hit it will be fine. accualy an nos arming switch (one with a cover) would work nicly if you wired it back ward because it has that safty cover so it cant be kicked or hit by accident


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> thats not an od button its a shift lock. i have only seen on with an od button and that was the pilot with the fake chrome and cf, looks like crap. if you just cut the od wires and put in a new toggle switch any where that wont be hit it will be fine. accualy an nos arming switch (one with a cover) would work nicly if you wired it back ward because it has that safty cover so it cant be kicked or hit by accident


Well don't I feel like a :dumbass: I want my money back


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Well don't I feel like a :dumbass: I want my money back


lol thought it was an od button eh? you can still re wire the od button its all good. its not complicated at all all you need to do is put the switch in the on postion. then wire the hot wire to the positive, and the black (or ground) to the negative


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> lol thought it was an od button eh? you can still re wire the od button its all good. its not complicated at all all you need to do is put the switch in the on postion. then wire the hot wire to the positive, and the black (or ground) to the negative


i dont think its really a positive and a negative i think both wires are positive cause when i cut my wires off for my shiftknob i could just twist the 2 wires together to turn od off so they would have to be 2 positives or negatives right?


----------

